# Holiday Insurance Claim due to sickness - advice on how to claim



## Paulsgirl (9 May 2009)

Hi,

I've recently been diagnosed with Breast Cancer and am due to go on Honeymoon in a couple of weeks time.  Due to the treatment, I'll be unable to travel.

We booked the trip to Canada ourselves, so not through a travel agency.  We have our own travel policy aswell.  

We would now like to claim back on the insurance but reading through the policy seems to be ok but then my friend has told me this evening that if I mention cancer, then they could dispute that I may have known I had it when I took out the insurance policy (which was taken out around Feb).

I'm really just looking for any kind of guidance on this as I really can't face a lot of hassle trying to get the money back but at the same time, we've paid €6K so far and need this money back in order to take the same trip next year.

Any help would be fantastic.

Thanks

Paulsgirl.


----------



## joanmul (10 May 2009)

There should not be a problem. You should contact your insurers asking them for a  claim form. The date of your diagnosis can be confirmed by your doctor.


----------



## harvey (11 May 2009)

Sorry to hear that. The portion of the policy that you have to look out for is "pre-existing condition". If diagnosis was after the policy was taken out, you should be ok, if not, there will be hassle to get a payout. Don't let them bully you. Also keep copies of everything and details of all the people you were dealing with. Let us know how you get on. DOn't suppose you took out wedding insurance ?


----------



## Human_person (13 May 2009)

It's always better to be honest but 6K is a lot of cash. It might be worth having a solicitor to look over the agreement before you contact the Insurance company. It should not cost over €100 for their advice and would be money well spent considering the cost of the holiday etc. At least you would know your rights when dealing with the insurance company.
All the best with everything else.


----------



## Emily123 (13 May 2009)

Sorry to hear that.  My friend had a friend a few years ago who was diagnosed with breast cancer, she had moved her health insurance to Vivas (as it was at the time) within the previous year, and they claimed they didn't have to pay her medical bills because they considered it a pre existing condition  (as a result of a comment a doctor made on her medical records about the lump growing for some time) even though she was completely unaware of it at the time. She had to fight tooth and nail to get anything out of them.  I would have thought a travel insurance co. would have the same attitude, so I would also agree with getting the solicitors advice first.


----------



## peteb (13 May 2009)

Emily123, travel insurance is totally different. Because they are not being asked to cover the ongoing costs of treatment, just the costs of cancelling the trip which is mainly the deposits.

OP, sorry to hear that.  But you should be ok to claim.  I cant see there being a problem.


----------



## Paulsgirl (14 May 2009)

Great, thanks so much for your replies.

I do have wedding insurance actually, I took that out in January.  I'm not sure though that covers the actual honeymoon part because at the time, I had travel insurance so didn't take that part of the wedding insurance out.  We're still getting married so all other expenses are fine, just can't go on the honeymoon.

Also, I took the travel policy out in February and was diagnosed in April.

I might just ask my solicitor to look over it before sending it off, just incase.

Thanks and I will let you know how I get on!


----------



## Bar101 (14 May 2009)

Sorry to hear about the diagnosis and the honeymoon
Good luck and best wishes on the treatment and of course on your wedding.
---------------
You should definitely go to your solicitor before making this claim.

The operative phrase is "pre-existing condition".

Regardless of when the cancer was diagnosed (April) the Insurer will attempt to claim 
1. that the condition was already there in February when you took out the policy and 
2. that you knew/suspected/reasonably should have known that you had cancer or at least were very ill.
It is not a question of when it was diagnosed but rather when you first suspected you might have a problem.

This will come down to what prompted you to go to the Doctor in the first place. 
If it was picked up in a routine medical exam then you need to get your Doctor to state this clearly in any letter s/he attaches to your claim.
If you went to the Doctor because you found a lump / were feeling unwell / were referred to a Specialist in Feb or March, then you are going to have a major battle to get this claim paid. 
I am not exaggerating this difficulty (I worked for one of these companies). 

Be crystal clear on the sequence of events and make sure you record them *now* with dates, who you met and copies of any diagnoses etc.  I am sure a battle with an insurance company will not be top of your priorities in the coming months.


----------



## Paulsgirl (2 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I just wanted to come back and let you know how I got on with this claim as I said I would.

We recently got our money back on the insurance claim but it was very, very difficult.  They asked us for duplicate copies of so much information which was very frustrating.  

They dragged it out as long as they could.  To the point, I couldn't deal with them anymore, it was so stressful so my husband did and threatened them with a solicitor if they kept asking us for more information.  We had given them as much information as we had from hotels, eg, cancellation numbers (hotels would not provide us with cancellation emails) and still, that wasn't enough for the Insurance company.

Anyway, its now sorted and we're hoping to book our postponed honeymoon again in December for next June!


----------



## SparkRite (2 Oct 2009)

Well done Paulsgirl!!
Thanks for letting us know.

The very best of luck to you and enjoy your  honeymoon.


----------



## irishpancake (4 Oct 2009)

Hi there

Sorry for intruding on this thread, but I have a similar problem.

I have just had the diagnosis which dare not speak it's name, in the past week. 

This was as a result of investigations undertaken due to symptoms which I went to my GP with about 3 weeks ago.

As a result of this, I will be having an operation and follow-up treatment in the coming weeks, ASAP.

We had a short holiday booked for 14th Oct, using Ryanair and an online Hotel booking company, Hotels4u.com, both paid in advance.

Hotels4u.com will charge us 50% cancellation, which is harsh, as I advised them on Oct. 1st, and their T&C's says



> if cancellation is made between 14 and 55 days inclusive before departure
> - 25% of the total cost of your booking
> 
> If cancellation is made 8 and 13 days inclusive before departure
> - 50% of the total cost of your booking



However, I think I will be able to claim the rest from my Annual Travel Policy??

The RyanAir thing is a problem, as I don't know how to advise them of a cancellation due to medical reasons, and I am sure my Insurers will require proof of cancellation to allow a refund.

Can anyone please advise on this?

It's not a big amount of money, and it really does not matter in the context of what is facing me and my family in the weeks ahead, but I think I can do this now, before my Op, rather than after.

Thanks in advance.

To OP Paulsgirl 

I hope everything worked out OK for you medically, as this is the most important thing. 

Do enjoy your honeymoon


----------



## oldnick (4 Oct 2009)

ryanair will issue you with a letter  (a "no show" letter) specifically for the purpose of claiming from insurance.

Disgracefully,  they charge 20 euros for this ! So, as well as keeping all of your money including taxes that they don't have to pass on to anyone, they add another twenty euros.  More details on the Ryanair website under FAQ.

Some claims adjustors have accepted the fact that Ryanair do not issue refunds for cancellations. If you show proof of booking and payment plus medical proof you could not fly then maybe you may not have to produce that "no show" letter. 

It's always a good idea to try to speak to someone from the claims adjustors and ask them if they really need that letter.

remember always to keep a photocopy of everything you send and record date and mane of person to whom you speak.

Good luck to you.


----------

